# think we need a bigger garage



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That is so cool!!!! 

You may also need an addictions counselor


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Holly brutes.

commando tapatalk


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you keep everybody's in the neighborhood haha


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

There is a honda 300 and Honda 420 in there too don't forget about them......lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

No lol we were all working on them tonight in the garage lol throwing wrenches and ratchets along with beverages back and forth lol.....trying to get ready for the ride next weekend


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Your garage was worth alot of money in that pic lmao

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

This is Full, and BIG Money. 5 Hemi's


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ I think I just wet myself! 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Big eyes.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Love it. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## baldnad (Mar 14, 2012)

wow tonka and i thought i had a adicction


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


>



^ First world problems for real!


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

Send that to kawi they'd b proud filthy and i know this feeling though sometimes its heck 



lilbigtonka said:


>


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

That 2012 Brute in the back looks sick!


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

It's a Brute Force militia!


----------

